# Pizza & Beer delivery in Qld...



## Liam_snorkel (4/9/13)

...is not going to happen.












A fast food chain has backed away from a controversial plan, to deliver alcohol with pizza in Queensland.
Within minutes of 7News making inquiries, Domino's withdrew its liquor licencing application.
Police and community groups say the home delivery service would've encouraged binge drinking and crime.
The fast food chain applied to liquor licensing to deliver beer, wine and pre-mixed spirits from three stores including Surfers paradise - a tourist destination with well-documented alcohol-related violence, Logan Central and Springwood.
In its application, Domino's said it would only deliver alcohol with pizza to customers with identification.
Deals could include one litre of wine and a six-pack of beer or two bottles of wine and two six-packs - a combined total of six litres of alcohol.
Pizza delivery drivers are already considered a soft target by thieves who rob them for mobile phones and small change. Alcohol could make divers who are mostly men under 20 more at risk.
The pizza chain had applied to deliver alcohol 14 hours a day, two hours more than most bottle shops are allowed to trade.
This afternoon, within minutes of a phone call from 7News, Domino's dropped its controversial plan, which it called a trial for its 130 stores.
"I have discussed this with our management team and can provide official confirmation that our application for an off-premises alcohol license has been withdrawn," the statement read.
"In order to review the opportunity, we had to lodge the application, however through our investigation of the application process Domino’s has decided not to proceed with the liquor license for the delivery of alcohol.
"This application was withdrawn effective of 30 August 2013."


http://au.news.yahoo.com/queensland/a/-/newshome/18725508/dominos-withdraws-alcohol-licence-application/?cmp=fb


----------



## bum (4/9/13)

Shit beer, shit pizza. Dodged a bullet.


----------



## tricache (4/9/13)

They could have made a FORTUNE with that...but I could also see it being a nightmare to police since most of the time the guys delivering pizzas can't even figure out change :lol:


----------



## Airgead (4/9/13)

Damn bum... made the same snarky comment I was going to only 10 minutes sooner.

Damn meetings that interrupt my AHB browsing.

Damn first world problems.


----------



## Dave70 (4/9/13)

We were having a few drinks next door last Saturday night and had pizza delivered from a new shop in town.
We're about a good 15 - 20 minutes away. The conversation went something like this.

Me: Can I get some pizza delivered to bla, bla, bla.

Them: I'm sorry, but that's outside of our radius.

Me: But I'm ordering from a menu you placed in my letter box that clearly says 'pick up or delivery'. Bit of a tease don't you think?

Them: Um, I'll just ask the manager.

Me: cool.

Them: Um, how many pizzas will you be ordering?

Me: _burp_..five large and some ribs.

Them: He said five large?..OK..Hello sir, that's fine.

Me: cool, (place order) don't get lost, cheers.


45 minutes later..

_Ring ring_ - Them: Um, I'm sorry, what's the nearest crossroad to blah blah?

Me: blah, blah road.

Them: any chance you could meet our guy there, he's kind of new?

Me: Yeah OK, but I'm pretty drunk, will it help if flash my lights and toot the horn?

Them: No look, that's OK.

Me: cool.


He got there in the end, and it was very nice and surprisingly warm pizza.
Would definitely order again.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/9/13)

Over the years I have worked in a few Pizza shops.

It wasnt unheard of for us (the drivers) to stop off on the way and pick up smokes and grog for the customers and they would fix us up when we droped the pizza off.

Never had any trouble and these were usually thtebig tippers because they appreciated the extra effort.


----------



## stakka82 (4/9/13)

I worked as a pizza delivery guy for over five years in a small suburban shop and did the above too.

This must be a queensland thing, licenced local fast food joints around here deliver six packs or bottles of wine on order as part of their delivery menu.

Pretty sure it hasn't resulted in a crime wave or become the main source of alcohol for alcoholics.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/9/13)

it is just a queensland thing. liquor licensing here is very restrictive... supermarkets can't even sell booze.


----------



## mrTbeer (4/9/13)

I delivered pizzas once upon a time in Brisbane (1998) and we'd get alcohol and smokes if requested.
The Café was/is licensed and we delivered the whole menu if requested including steaks.
Won't mention the name or suburb but Peter Beattie used to eat there.
We accepted credit cards and I had one of those carbon imprint swipers in the car, but no mobile phone!! and no GPS!!!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/9/13)

And Tasmania. When I came here I hoped that the laws would be closer to Vic laws, since we are.

Nope. And no Dan Murphy's. Lose-lose.

At the risk of starting a debate, the issue I have with the laws her or Qld is - I doubt strongly that these more restrictive licensing laws do _anything_ to curb alcohol-related violence, alcoholism or anything else that society says is bad for alcohol.

Don't get me wrong, my old man was an alcoholic, I strongly disagree with overconsumption (something that sounds strange for a brewer on an homebrewing forum) and alcohol related violence is a black mark on our society.

But.... I don't honestly believe that restriction in the supply between certain hours, restriction of supply away from supermarkets (a joke in Qld - because coles and woolies now own all the pubs _and_ all the bottle-os with a similar duopoly her in Tas) sin taxes on booze (or the alcopop tax) or any other Government intervention has made a damned difference to alcohol problems in our society.

Why? I dunno, but I reckon a couple of things might contribute:

Alcoholics will not spend less on booze if you tax it more. They'll spend it on cheaper booze, or cut back in other areas of their life (which for my old man was never paying the rent and cutting back how much food the rest of his family has). Ironically, it's the innocent that suffer.

Kids will not avoid alcohol because of a tax on alcopops. They will buy a whole bottle of Jim Bim/Smirnoff and the accompanying softdrink and make it themselves. Each bottle alone is the equivalent of about half a carton of alcopops. But if want to indulge in the occasional, moderate rum & coke, I have to either pay through the nose (I generally only used to buy these one can at a time) or buy more booze than I actually wanted to drink (aka, buy the whole bottle of bourbon/rum/scotch).

Restriction of supply to supermarkets or certain hours - pffft - old man beardy will buy two bottles of rum/goonbag/carton of XXXX during business hours, rather than one. Possibly encourages more drinking. After all, if you wiped out one carton of grog (something my old man did regularly of an evening), you are hardly likely to be in a position to go out and buy another, since the drive will be too long (once you skip in and out of all the backstreets to avoid detection), or the walk too hard (or long as the stagger will take forever).

Alcohol related violence - the stuff in the media, anyway - is generally on premises purchase and consumption. Yes, it happens at home (I experienced it personally as a child), but again - overpriced drinks quite clearly do not curb binge-drinking. And quite clearly, the owners of these hotels (usually coles and woolies, see above) are not averse to serving the clearly intoxicated, regardless of what their signs purport.

Finally - I reckon that the childish way drinkers overall are treated probably contributes to this mentality. The "if the government is telling me I can't do this, well F them, I'm gonna do it" mentality probably contributes to it.

I can (and in 2 months time, I will) walk down the street in Hong Kong, swigging a can of beer I got from a corner convenience store and it's perfectly okay. And in HK, I've never personally witnessed public drunkeness, even though Lan Kwai Fong is known for being a party atmosphere, it's not as rowdy as most Western places, despite being full of Westerners.

No solution, but just my thoughts on the stupidity of the news article and Domino's response.

PS. One good change in the laws in Qld is the "small bar" licence being lower. It's encouraged craft beer and spreading the drinkers away from the superpubs of the CBD owned by Coles/Woolies where too many people are too drunk in too small a place (yes, Victory I'm staring at you)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/9/13)

Good post. Another comment regarding the big two owning all the pubs (and supermarkets) is that they have effectively circumvented the restrictions, by placing their bottle shops next door to their supermarkets, and advertise their alcohol on the back of their supermarket junk mail... it's anti-competitive and the state govt knows it.


----------



## mrTbeer (4/9/13)

Yep good post. This decision doesn't reflect Qld laws or public attitudes. It reflects sensationalist media, thanks for nothing Channel 7.


----------



## bum (4/9/13)

They withdrew the application within an hour of ch7's question. The only thing they've sensationalised is the extent of their influence.


----------



## Batz (4/9/13)

I make my own beer and pizzas, and no I'm not delivering. :lol:


----------



## mrTbeer (4/9/13)

Batz, I'm sure they are sensational in comparison to XXXXgold and Dominos too.


----------



## Mattese (4/9/13)

"Police and community groups say the home delivery service would've encouraged binge drinking and crime."

I dunno, the pizza delivery guy has never ripped out my letter box on a drunken rampage on the way to the bottlo, unlike a few yahoos up the street.

Edit - make sense...


----------



## Batz (4/9/13)

You order a pizza and a couple of beers, then you rush out and roll a servo and steal a car. How dumb does this get?

Batz


----------



## Phoney (4/9/13)

We have a home delivered alcohol service in Sydney:

www.jimmybrings.com.au

Mind you if you live in the Eastern Suburbs, Inner west or CBD, the chances are you are within walking distance of a botteshop or pub and you wont have to pay those premium prices. (unless money is no object and you are too busy entertaining a harem of ladies to pop out)

There were a couple of other 'under the radar' services which operated a couple of years ago. The Blind Pig and the Beer Baron. They used a legal loophole where they would sell packets of chips for around $50 (with a free gift of a bottle of vodka, case of beer etc).

They delivered 24/7 and there was nothing the police or the Department of Fun-nazi's could do about it. The loophole has since been closed by the government and as a result these legitimately hardworking and honourable businessmen lost their livelihoods. Bastards.

http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/beer-barons-booze-keeps-flowing-thanks-to-loophole-20110602-1fhfp.html

http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/beer-baron-customers-sought-by-police-20110623-1gg6i.html


----------



## adryargument (4/9/13)

Batz said:


> You order a pizza and a couple of beers, then you rush out and roll a servo and steal a car. How dumb does this get?
> 
> Batz


Sounds rediculous. If i have a pizza and beer im in a carb's coma in about 20 minutes stat.
Should be advertised as reducing crime.


----------



## jimmy01 (4/9/13)

Brisbane used to have a pub that delivered pizza and beer in the late 80's. I was living at Redcliffe at the time an the Osbourne Hotel (Now Full Moon) at Shorncliffe used to deliver. Yes it was along time ago and pretty sure Joh was still Premier - go figure, maybe him or Russ had shares. Unfortunately beer choice was very limited - XXXX or Carlton Draught. They even advertised in the local paper.


Obviously Qld has sadly gone backwards since then in the delivery stakes, but light-years forward in the beer choice.


----------



## mrTbeer (4/9/13)

Reminded me to trial my pizza stone tonight.


----------



## manticle (4/9/13)

Plenty of places here that offer beer, wine and spirits and premixes with pizza deliveries.

Must admit I always feel ready for a bit of the old ultraviolence when I have pizza and milk plus.


----------



## Airgead (5/9/13)

Moloko Vellocet or moloko drencom my droog?


----------



## manticle (5/9/13)

Drencrom


----------



## of mice and gods (31/12/13)

the old ultra-violence
http://youtu.be/VRwTOeFD7qM


----------

